
Show HN: Open-source Chrome extension for internet transparency and data privacy - inpooling
https://github.com/Dan-inpooling/Privacy-eye
======
dang
Getting friends to do promotional votes and comments isn't ok on HN. This is
in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
We ban sites and accounts for doing this, so please don't. Also, it's usually
obvious to the HN community when this is happening, and they consider it
spamming.

We want users to upvote submissions that they personally find intellectually
interesting, not because they or their friends have something to promote.

~~~
inpooling
Hi. Thanks for letting me know about this. Indeed, I told my developer friends
to check out our open source project and give us an upvote if they liked it.
Ok. Now I know that it is not allowed! Then please make a banner on the submit
form.

A feedback for HN: if you are looking for stories, then delete show HN
category. There is no story in what I want to show. It's simply the project
that I wanted more developers to know. That's why I put in the "Show HN"
category -> to show to HN. If you don't want people to show the projects, why
did you have this category?? Very contradictory.

Also please remember that - No algorithms are perfect, neither are human's
judgements!

~~~
dang
"Stories" in this context is just a synonym for submissions, i.e. top level
posts as opposed to comments. I've edited my comment above to use the other
word.

~~~
inpooling
That's fair. Since I have asked friends to upvote, so I have nothing to argue
about the penalty. The rule is the rule.

Questions: I only have 2 karma, will HN prioritize posts posted by people with
more karmas - with the assumption that the posts have similar "interesting"
level of content? If I want to resubmit, will I still get penalty for my
github link?

~~~
dang
HN doesn't prioritize posts based on user karma.

------
tomdaniel
This is a simple yet interesting tool. It's nice to have an easy sneak peak
into how websites are tracking me. And I love the logo!

~~~
inpooling
Thanks Tom for checking it out. Glad that you like it!

------
Nishchit14
Interesting, I know it's just starting, but I wish the UI will improve in the
future.

------
stolati
Nice and neat tool to check out! But how is it different than all other
privacy tools? pi-hole, uBlock, adBlock...

~~~
inpooling
Thanks for checking it out. Privacy Eye is NOT an ad/tracker blocker. It shows
what's behind each website in a simple and intuitive way. Its main purpose is
to improve internet transparency and educate non-tech users about internet and
data privacy.

------
Shohtosh
Good concept. Interesting product features. Just installed today, wil use it
for a few days and update again.

~~~
inpooling
Thanks for checking it out! Feel free to send us your feedback.

------
langmei
It's super simple to install. A very neat tool with useful features. Check out
this Chrome extension!

~~~
inpooling
Thanks a lot for checking it out!! Feel free to send us your feedback

------
LuluYan
Great extension to install -- Data privacy is so important for your business
and life!

~~~
inpooling
Thanks!! We totally agree! Feel free to give us your feedback!

------
LuluYan
Great extension to install! Data privacy is so important for your business and
life!

------
hellohqd1
Great work! thank you so much for the open-source! Gonna share it to my
friends

------
rashanasher
Great extension and easy to use! Just what we need!

------
cigarent
Great concept. Looking forward to trying it out!

------
danrodmell
Insurectech is a clear necessity, thanx for this

------
langyou
Long been needed! Easy to use =]

------
tdbryant2
This is needed

